# Infantry Helmets



## The Young One (28 Dec 2003)

Hello...I have a question that I have always   wondered about....I have noticed Infantry Helmets differ from country to country....Can anybody tell me why the Canadian Army‘s Standard Infantry Helmet looks the way it does??? (purpose/advantages)


----------



## axeman (28 Dec 2003)

It‘s shaped the way it its for a number of reasons one is for protection of the back of the neck/ top of the back from fragments if the member goes down for cover and puts his /her head towards the blast it has a lip that allows a conical area of protection that expands down the body if the fragments are blown in that direction.  it also allows a bit of air flow under the helmet , not that I‘ve seen that happen 
   :fifty:


----------



## dano (28 Dec 2003)

Ya, there is some airflow. Well... maybe thatâ€™s only me, my head was small for the helmet.

But it is very comfortable(personally)


----------



## Redeye (28 Dec 2003)

Given that you are a cadet, I don‘t imagine you‘ve worn one much.  The helmets are pretty comfortable once you finally get the suspension right, and they do allow for a good bit of ventilation.  The nice feature though it is rarely used is the sun flap on the cover that keeps your neck from getting too sun****ed.

The worst problem is that they don‘t interact well with the AN/PRC 522 set and it‘s hard to get a sight picture from the prone if you‘re wearing one.  I suppose the helmet should be designed to protect the masses who don‘t wear radios, but it‘s still a nuisance.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Dec 2003)

I thought it was designed to maximize the flow of rainwater down the back of your neck?  

It also doesn‘t hurt that we now look like the Waffen-SS with our dot camo and Fritz helmets.  All they need to do is issue us Schmeissers and potatomasher grenades and we‘ll be set.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Dec 2003)

"Given that you are a cadet, I don‘t imagine you‘ve worn one much"

You needed to bring that up why?


----------



## The Young One (29 Dec 2003)

All the replys were very informative..Thank you!!!!


----------



## dano (29 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by Ghost778:
> [qb] "Given that you are a cadet, I don‘t imagine you‘ve worn one much"
> 
> You needed to bring that up why? [/qb]


Everyone able to answer if not the whole question should answer? shall they not?

I really do not like to criticize people, but..
"Tickle us, do we not laugh? Prick us, do we not bleed? Wrong us, do we not revenge?"

Well Ghost, you are not completely at fault with my "releasing steam" action, it was merely the straw that broke the Camels back.

"criticize us, do we not reprehend ourselves?"

Stating Iâ€™m just a "Cadet" is of a normal tone I often hear from a lot of people. But Adding the assumed sarcasm with "You needed to bring that up why?" was the straw.

I may "only" be a cadet, but I as a person, do not appreciate the confounded words from such a man. I work and is working very hard as a Cadet, I recognize myself to be one of the best, as well as regarded to be one.
The work, experience, and difficulty I have endured as a Cadet is meaningless to me when someone speaks negatively to me as a Cadet.
But especially from the audience, I have come to think of as "forum family"
It upsets me how people feel that way, but most importantly why.

Thatâ€™s all I have to say.


----------



## Fusaki (29 Dec 2003)

> Everyone able to answer if not the whole question should answer? shall they not?
> 
> I really do not like to criticize people, but..
> "Tickle us, do we not laugh? Prick us, do we not bleed? Wrong us, do we not revenge?"
> ...


Huh? What do these big words and metaphors have to do with anything? When people talk down to you it makes you mad... I got that part. But that still doesn‘t explain how you became a qualified Master Helmeteer. Everyone knows that course isn‘t open to cadets!!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Dec 2003)

Dano i was asking redeye what relivence you being a cadet had on anything and why it was even worth bringing up. If you‘ve worn the helmet or have any practical knowledge on it than you have just as much say as anyone else. I was on your side for that one killer


----------



## cheechue (29 Dec 2003)

Ghost was defending you Dano...you gotta read it a bit more carefully


----------



## Redeye (29 Dec 2003)

Dano, I wasn‘t meaning to demean your cadet experience at all - I‘m an ex-Cadet myself - and an air cadet at that, so I can‘t start slagging Cadets.  I didn‘t say you were "only a cadet", merely that I as a cadet, it seems logical to assume that you don‘t have a tremendous amount of exposure to all the kit.

Granted, I came to that conclusion based on a few encounters with a small minority of Cadets who think they know everything about everything, who really annoy me.  From seeing your posts, you‘re generally well informed and an excellent contributor to the forums.

In that sense, Ghost did ask a legitimate question of me and not of you - which it seems you‘ve somewhat misread.  I stand reproved, and shall cease to wallow in my ignorance.

Cheers.


----------



## ArmyAl (29 Dec 2003)

Fritz SS looking helmet, sorry Mike but it looks more like a mushroom then a german WW2 skull cap.
Anywho, were is that JTF 2 manual you had posted, it does not seem to work anymore, could you post it one more time as the guys at my work are waiting to see it.
Thanks


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Dec 2003)

And i saw Redeye has an ocdt and those guys love to be razzed, it‘s my way of making friends   

Not to go off topic but the reserves atleast could bennifit a great deal from teaching some of the survival and out doorish type classes that cadets teach.


----------



## dano (29 Dec 2003)

Oh, yes. I must have not read it correctly.
I remember that when I was looking through the posts, I was just skim reading for certain points. 
I must have missed Redeyes post, and saw Ghost‘s post instead. I was a little steamed, so I was hasty in my remark.
I obviously mistook you‘re post as I thought you we‘re referring it to me. Sorry Ghost. hah.

All is forgive and forget, if on normal terms again, Redeye.

Fusaki, you know as well as I do, big words and metaphors mean absolutely nothing, but to the eye of the beholder.
You do seem skeptical though. You do wear the helmets at Connaught at times for summer courses. Also I do have pictures of myself wearing the helmet. But I‘m not at camp nor the armories.
I‘m at my house. That can mean only a few though.

Once again, sorry about that Ghost.

By the way, Redeye, you read other posts of mine and remembered reading them! Wow.. cool.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Dec 2003)

Patience my child. One day you will grow and wear your helmet so much you will curse. Perform 11 hail mary‘s and when you pass by someone who is homeless give them a twoonie.


----------



## pvandoremalen (29 Dec 2003)

Whatever boys its not like theres any shortage of brain buckets in the CF buds will be wearing his and suffering from hat head in no time. I‘m having a bit of a time myself with the 522 earpiece, I usually loosen off one side of my helmet then put my earpiece on then the helmet and reef on the strap and pretty much ok. Its a bit of a pain trying to get a sight picture in the prone but if you wiggle around you‘ll find some akward position to snap off a few rounds.


----------



## gate_guard (29 Dec 2003)

Dorosh,
I would say we look more like the Danes, ever seen their cam? Very relish like, wasn‘t it a Danish company who, under contract, originally came up with the Cadpat design for the CF?


----------



## meni0n (29 Dec 2003)

Hate it when you wear it for couple of days straight you get head wrinkles.


----------



## kurokaze (29 Dec 2003)

Love my helmet.  It supports my head perfectly when I‘m lying on the ground trying to get some sleep


----------



## GhostRecce (29 Dec 2003)

yeah the helmet works a little TO WELL with my optical site. down in the prone is a sleeping death trap for me   

but they do get comfortable once your used to wearing it


----------



## Korus (29 Dec 2003)

> yeah the helmet works a little TO WELL with my optical site. down in the prone is a sleeping death trap for me


ROTFLMAO!!!! I know EXACTLY what you mean..   

The biggest issue I have with mine is that sometimes the **** adjustment buckles on the straps hit up against my glasses and tilt them around a bit.. It requires some cursing and adjustments solve that and still have the helmet on properly. 

Though, if it‘s a shorter ex, I can get away with contacts. (I‘ve got the kind that I can leave in overnight..)


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (29 Dec 2003)

I shave my head so after wearing my bucket I get strap head it"s funny as ****. As for the optical site ,I s**t canned it when I found out the QM was hording screw on Iron sites. I was taught to shoot with both eyes open.No tunnel vision or target fixation. And that optical site is useless in the winter, FIBUA ( I call it FISH, Fighting In Someones House)or at night.And you cadidots need to relax a little. Learn your drill, and when your old enough, you can come play with the big kids.


----------



## pvandoremalen (29 Dec 2003)

I‘m not a big fan of the iron site but to each his own. Yeah your right the C-79 scope is **** in Fibua I prefer to ditch the scope altogether and use the forsight.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (29 Dec 2003)

You can‘t really aim well with just a foresight.  But it can be used as a reference for instinctive shooting, if thats what you mean.


----------



## pvandoremalen (29 Dec 2003)

Yeah buds, exactly. When your that close in you don‘t have time to look through the scope. If you look down the barrel and line them up with forward aiming post your still on the money.


----------



## Marauder (30 Dec 2003)

I prefer to use a drive-on rag (old t-shirt cut up correctly and pre-tied into a bandana) under the bucket, without it the suspension straps cut into my melon and drive me nuts. Some MCPLs and SGTs get a wad in their trousers after I take the bucket off and they spy the do-rag, but it stuffs into a pocket easy.


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Dec 2003)

hmmm.. that sounds like a good idea. being a trucker we dont wear em all the time.. but we do wear them enough to drive us crazy.. I dont care for em. but supposedly they‘re supposed to save out ***es in the field. i can agree with them being good at taking a nap... especially with the c-9.. the top of the helmet just seems to rest perfectly on the top of the sights, when they still had em on the gun.(our unit has Iron sights on the 9‘s now.) and wearing glasses they are a pain to use, then again, i‘ll take an iron sight over the C79 anyday. though the British SUSAT optical sight is a real beauty.. too bad we couldnt get any of those...  

anyways, back to the helmet, ive had some guys say if you take out the trauma foam on the inside it makes it a little more comfortable. granted it does render the helmet next to useless. and you would have to put it back in if you ever went operational... personally ive got an old steel P**s Bucket from back in the 80‘s and find it to be alot more comfortable. even if its less effective. such is life though. id rather be alive and uncomfortable then the other option. 

by the way, did you know that we arnt supposed to wear the combat helmet when we‘re driving? at least thats what they say down at our unit.. i guess on an ex somewhere somebody got wiplash pretty bad while driving cross country...


----------

